# splish, splash....yakkers takin' a bath!



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Seems to me that more and more people are getting into the sport. Also, as more get into the sport, there are more fatalities! Coincidence? I think not!

When we hear of stories of kayaker's dropping into the drink for an evening dip, it usually isn't the planned dips. It
usually ends up being the DIP's that are taking dips! People going out by themselves, at night, with-out proper gear, and so forth.

Check this out: http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/va...ated-from-kayak

We all should be able to lend a hand to those in need. But to those that insist they do NOT need a hand, a partner to paddle with, or simply the "invincible ones"........good luck! King Neptune is stronger than you are! 

Enjoy your time on the water and be safe!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

how do you get a kayak to flip end to end? must wear proper gear for cold water that what experienced kayakers do


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

He also said the water was 47 degrees. I was there all weekend and the water never went below 52.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

link not working


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/va_beach/kayaker-separated-from-kayak 

Try this one. Thanks wet one! Wanna go for a swim this Sunday while the rest of us don't??


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/va_beach/kayaker-separated-from-kayak


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I would like to know what went wrong, and why in the story linked to above.

It would be a lesson for anyone even thinking of doing fishing like this.

There are a lot of rookies out there, and it is a shame if their first few experiences end in a near tragedy.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I would like to know as well... Great to hear he was found and prayers for a speedy recovery.


dena said:


> I would like to know what went wrong, and why in the story linked to above.
> 
> It would be a lesson for anyone even thinking of doing fishing like this.
> 
> There are a lot of rookies out there, and it is a shame if their first few experiences end in a near tragedy.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

We had this very same discussion on the Maryland Kayak Fishing Forum- sounded like he knew he had a crack in the Wilderness Redfish 12 before he launched


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Wilderness does not make the Redfish, Herritage does.....

JAM


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Ronaulmtd said:


> We had this very same discussion on the Maryland Kayak Fishing Forum- sounded like he knew he had a crack in the Wilderness Redfish 12 before he launched


Yep... a cracked hull can ruin your day.
I am glad things worked out for him.


----------

